# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  8 tuyệt chiêu du lịch hè ngon - bổ - rẻ

## hangnt

*Nhờ dịch vụ cho mượn nhà, bạn có thể được ở miễn phí trong căn hộ penthouse trị giá 10 triệu đô, nhìn ra công viên Central Park trong chuyến du lịch New York.*

Theo một nghiên cứu gần đây của HomeAway và Đại học Texas (Mỹ), kỳ nghỉ tốn kém chưa hẳn sẽ tuyệt hơn. Một chuyến nghỉ mát tiêu 500 USD cũng có thể đáng nhớ chẳng thua trường hợp bạn phải tiêu tốn 5.000 USD. Dưới đây là một số bí kíp giúp bạn đi chơi vừa vui, vừa không thâm hụt ngân quỹ.

*1. Đặt vé máy bay càng sớm càng tốt*

Một nguyên tắc đã được ghi nhận lâu nay là bạn nên đặt trước vé máy bay ngay khi có thể. Keith Nowak, Giám đốc truyền thông của Travelocity, khuyên: "Mùa hè đích thực là thời điểm vàng để đi du lịch, nên yếu tố thời gian cũng cần được tính tới khi bạn đặt vé. Bạn càng đặt sớm càng tốt".

Tất nhiên, bạn cần đủ khéo để chọn điểm rơi thích hợp giữa quá sớm và quá muộn. Chẳng hạn, theo nghiên cứu của CheapAir, nếu đặt vé cho chuyến du lịch ở Mỹ trước 54 ngày, bạn có khả năng thu được mức khuyến mại khủng nhất.

Một nghiên cứu khác chỉ ra rằng, nếu đặt vé trong khoảng thời gian từ trước chuyến đi 3 tuần tới 3 tháng rưỡi, bạn có thể tìm được vài chuyến bay có giá tốt nhất. Nhưng mùa hè lại là câu chuyện đặc biệt. Để được "lời" nhiều nhất, bạn nên đặt vé trước 76 ngày.

*2. Nắm rõ "ngóc ngách" bí mật trong phí tổn khách sạn*

Những chi phí khó thấy này sẽ lặng lẽ khiến bạn phải tiêu phí nhiều. Bí quyết tiết kiệm là bạn phải hiểu rõ chúng cũng như cách để giải quyết. Theo Travel Channel, các chi phí phụ thu bao gồm thuế du lịch/thuế đất/thuế thuê địa điểm, thuế địa phương, dịch vụ Internet và dịch vụ giao báo.

Lúc làm thủ tục nhận phòng, bạn nên yêu cầu lễ tân chỉ rõ tất cả chi phí nói trên. Bạn có thể từ chối dịch vụ giao báo, hoặc các dịch vụ phụ thêm khác. Hãy hỏi có cách nào để bạn không cần trả phí dịch vụ Internet do bạn không sử dụng hay không.

Một chiêu hữu ích khác là thường xuyên tham khảo những trang mạng như Roomer và Cancelon, nơi bạn có thể chộp được phòng khách sạn do người khác đặt rồi hủy với mức giá ưu đãi.
*
3. Chọn điểm đến ít du khách*

Đôi lúc, bạn nên thử cân nhắc chọn một địa điểm ít phổ biến đối với du lịch hè. Chẳng hạn, thay vì đi biển, bạn có thể vui chơi ở khu trượt tuyết. Ở đó có tuyết, có núi, và hàng tá hoạt động ngoài trời như đạp xe băng đèo, đi bộ leo núi và đu dây mạo hiểm.



Đến xứ lạnh trượt tuyết để tránh cái nóng mùa hè. Ảnh: Worldalldetails.
Một cách khác là chọn khu vực gần với điểm đến mong muốn, nơi mức giá thuê phòng, các chi phí ăn uống, tham quan rẻ hơn.

Theo Travel and Leisure, nếu du lịch châu Âu vào mùa hè, du khách nên khéo chọn thành phố để giảm áp lực chi phí trong giai đoạn cao điểm. Hãy đến Stockholm vào tháng 7 và dành tháng 8 cho Madrid. Bạn cũng đừng quên một điểm đến xinh đẹp và kinh tế khác là Canada.

*4. Tiết kiệm nhờ đi xe chung hoặc thuê xe tự lái*

Tạp chí Time cho biết sử dụng những ứng dụng đi xe chung như Uber hay Lyft, hay chọn phương tiện giao thông công cộng sẽ rất có lợi so với thuê xe tự lái ở đô thị hay thị phương nhỏ.

Hãy làm vậy nếu bạn có thể đi bộ tới nhiều địa điểm tham quan, ăn uống, trong khi chỉ chơi khoảng 3-4 ngày cuối tuần. Cách này còn giúp bạn tránh phải trả phí gửi xe. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn sẽ cần di chuyển quãng đường xa, có thể đỗ xe miễn phí ở khách sạn, bạn nên chọn thuê xe.

Hãy chọn dịch vụ thuê xe địa phương nằm trên trong thành phố thay vì thuê ngay ở sân bay. Hãy thử yêu cầu giảm giá và tìm hiểu giá thị trường kỹ lưỡng. Nếu có thể đặt xe trước và không phải trả phí hủy dịch vụ, bạn nên đặt một vài nhà cung ứng. Sau đó, gần thời gian khởi hành, hãy báo hủy nếu bạn tìm được mức giá thấp hơn.
*
5. Dịch vụ đổi nhà*

Hiện nay, một trong những xu hướng sành điệu nhất của du lịch là dịch vụ tráo đổi nhà. Bạn sẽ thật sự "tráo đổi nhà" với một người hoặc gia đình khác mà không phải trả tiền. Cách an toàn để sử dụng dịch vụ thú vị này là qua một công ty uy tín như HomeExchange, HomeLink USA, Love Home Swap. Thành viên cần trả một khoản chi phí nhỏ để gia nhập và có thể tiếp cận với dữ liệu nhà của các thành viên khác trên toàn thế giới. Một số ngôi nhà ở Việt Nam cũng tham gia vào kiểu mạng lưới trao đổi này, dù không nhiều.

Thành viên có thể trao đổi nhà trực tiếp (đối phương đến nhà bạn ở và bạn đến nhà đối phương ở), hoặc chỉ đổi theo một chiều nhưng sẽ được tích điểm khi khách đến ở nhà bạn.

Bạn có thể tìm được một trang viên xinh đẹp ở châu Âu để ở miễn phí. Bù lại, bạn sẽ cần nhận một số trách nhiệm bảo trì đơn giản. Dịch vụ đổi nhà này giúp bạn tiết kiệm và có thêm trải nghiệm độc đáo.

Tờ Bradenton Herald từng đăng bài viết của một nhà hoạch định tài chính kiêm chuyên gia đổi nhà, chia sẻ về chuyến du lịch ở trọ miễn phí trong căn hộ penthouse trị giá 10 triệu đô ở Mỹ, nhìn ra công viên Central Park (New York), hay 3 tuần ở căn hộ cổ xây từ những năm 1800 trên phố Rue Victor Hugo, nhìn ra Khải Hoàn Môn (Pháp).

*6. Thuê nhà nghỉ dưỡng*



Thuê một căn nhà tiết kiệm nhiều so với ở khách sạn nếu đi đông người. Ảnh: Parisperfect.
Nếu tráo đổi nhà không phù hợp với bạn, thuê một căn nhà nghỉ sẽ là phương pháp tuyệt vời để giảm chi phí và có nhiều phòng ở hơn. Thuê hẳn một căn nhà có thể tiết kiệm tới 50% so với ở khách sạn, thậm chí nhiều hơn nếu đi nhiều người.

Khi thuê nhà, bạn có thể tự nấu ăn thay vì ra ngoài ăn hàng thường xuyên. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên tìm hiểu trước các phong tục địa phương và đề phòng bị lừa đảo.

*7. Sử dụng thẻ tín dụng một cách thông minh*

Khi dùng thẻ tín dụng để mua sắm, một số nhà cung cấp thẻ có thể liên kết với bến bán để bạn được hưởng ưu đãi. Nhưng nếu đi du lịch nước ngoài, bạn nên kiểm tra trước với ngân hàng về chi phí rút tiền từ máy ATM hay quẹt thẻ. Trong trường hợp tính phí, bạn nên đổi ngoại tệ và tiêu bằng tiền mặt.

*8. Tận dụng các ứng dụng du lịch trên mạng*

Một số ứng dụng online sẽ hỗ trợ rất hiệu quả cho du khách để tiết kiệm chi phí. Bạn nên tải một ứng dụng về tỷ giá đổi tiền trên điện thoại di động nếu du lịch nước ngoài.

Ở Mỹ, Canada và Australia, lái xe có thể dùng trang Gasbuddy để tìm được trạm đổ xăng giá rẻ một cách nhanh chóng. Các trang web, ứng dụng online còn giúp bạn kiếm được vé máy bay, thuê phòng giảm giá hay mua vé xem show giải trí, tham quan ở điểm đến.

_Theo afamily_

----------

